# New Departure 2 speed



## tuscankid (Jan 28, 2017)

I am getting ready to install nd 2 speed wheel on bike. How many turns do you turn the knuckle into the hub?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## RustyK (Jan 28, 2017)

I turn all the way in until it stops, then back out a partial turn to the position where the cable will go straight to the knuckle


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/file6.18786/

I thought I had posted the installation instructions, but I can't find them.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jan 29, 2017)

*Steve,I have the instructions printed out and will be glad to mail you one.Im rite down the freeway from ya.and can mail you one tomorrow.Let me know.
Rudy C Fairfax Ca*


----------



## tuscankid (Jan 29, 2017)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Steve,I have the instructions printed out and will be glad to mail you one.Im rite down the freeway from ya.and can mail you one tomorrow.Let me know.
> Rudy C Fairfax Ca*



Cool or email it to me.
Will private message you.


----------

